# You do not need fusing in marine applications?



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have heard many tell me that you do not need fusing in a marine application. This may apply in a Fiberglass boat but in an aluminum boat you have to fuse. Aluminum is a conductor and it can make one hell of a spark in and out of the water. Just an FYI.


----------



## johnvroom (May 5, 2009)

8675309 said:


> I have heard many tell me that you do not need fusing in a marine application. This may apply in a Fiberglass boat but in an aluminum boat you have to fuse. Aluminum is a conductor and it can make one hell of a spark in and out of the water. Just an FYI.


they are correct the laws of physics and electrical safety are only valid with a fully grounded electrical system... please read this with the appropriate level of sarcasm and condescending attitude intended.

Accidents happen that is why we fuse, without fusing the fault in a speaker will cause a fault in an amp which will cause a fault in the power generating portion of the vehicle which will leave you in a car (or boat) on fire.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

iboats.com - Marine Fuse Blocks


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I understand! I just dont want people to think no fusing is needed for certain apps! I just took a wire and grounded out my battery to the alum boat and I now have a black spot. LOL


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

8675309 said:


> I understand! I just dont want people to think no fusing is needed for certain apps! I just took a wire and grounded out my battery to the alum boat and I now have a black spot. LOL


Sorry, I wasn't trying to show _you_ they are in fact needed with my post. Just trying to back up the point of your thread with _hard_ evidence (that's what she.....).


----------



## iD Z24 (Aug 6, 2008)

Proper fusing is needed in any audio system... car, boat, semi, and even planes.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

why would fusing not be needed for a boat? If a short turns your power wire into a burning fuse, its gonna cause problems. Fiberglass or not.


----------



## airbornflght (Jan 18, 2012)

Fusing is required in any high current application. Unless you want to risk an electrical fire.


----------



## AKheathen (Sep 10, 2011)

fusing is required period. only exception would be battery inter-connects and starter cables. a power supply could short in an amp internally, physical damage can short both positive and negative runs together in any sort of ways, etc..... even in low power wiring, like for a dome light..... many, many reasons not to want to ignite wire, or blow up batteries, but plain and simple........


*IF IT'S A POWER WIRE, FUSE IT, PERIOD!*

[/thread]


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

airbornflght said:


> Fusing is required in any high current application. Unless you want to risk an electrical fire.


x 2









or...










where's the difference?


----------



## jdsoldger (Feb 14, 2012)

It's because there is more than enough watter arround to put out the resulting fire.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

8675309 said:


> I have heard many tell me that you do not need fusing in a marine application. This may apply in a Fiberglass boat but in an aluminum boat you have to fuse. Aluminum is a conductor and it can make one hell of a spark in and out of the water. Just an FYI.


sure, why not! wire doesnt overheat and catch fire in boats!


----------



## adamtwo4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Um. I want fusing as much, if not more, in my boat than in a car. Fiberglass is highly flammable, and a shorted wire without a fuse could mean you are swimming instead of wondering why the stereo quit working.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

adamtwo4 said:


> Um. I want fusing as much, if not more, in my boat than in a car. Fiberglass is highly flammable, and a shorted wire without a fuse could mean you are swimming instead of wondering why the stereo quit working.


This guy didn't believe in fuses...:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Chapman (Oct 3, 2012)

yeah this is good thread for me and i was really searching this thread.I have also marine applications and these are useful for me.


----------

